# SPOILER ALERT : 'The Dark Knight' online review from The Hollywood Reporter



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Instead of giving any info in this post,I am attaching a link to a review of 'The Dark Knight'.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/film/reviews/article_display.jsp?&rid=11376


----------

